# Anzeige eines Messwertes im Internet / Intranet



## Lars Weiß (31 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich weiss nicht obs passt aber ich schreibs mal hier rein. Wir würden gerne ein paar Messwerte aus unserem Leitsystem ins Internet bzw. in unser hausinternes Intranet stellen.

Was für möglichkeiten habe ich da ? Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch so etwas schon mal gemacht ?

Ich hab schon mal an die möglichkeit eines OPC-Servers gedacht, aber ob und wie und wo ... !?


----------



## seeba (31 Januar 2006)

Armand schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiss nicht obs passt aber ich schreibs mal hier rein. Wir würden gerne ein paar Messwerte aus unserem Leitsystem ins Internet bzw. in unser hausinternes Intranet stellen.
> 
> ...



Du kannst das mit ASP.NET und OPC realisieren, ja! Dazu brauchste aber 'en OPC Server!


----------



## Question_mark (31 Januar 2006)

Hallo,


			
				seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu brauchste aber 'en OPC Server!


Yeeep, und auch einen OPC-Client, nebenbei gesagt. Du kannst also z.B. über OPC die Prozeßwerte auslesen und eurem Webserver zur Verfügung stellen. 
Alternativ könnte man einen CP 343-1 IT oder CP 443-1 IT verwenden, da ist jeweils der Webserver schon eingebaut. OPC ist in dem Fall dann nicht erforderlich.

Gruß
Question_mark


----------



## Lars Weiß (31 Januar 2006)

Den OPC-Server hab ich, was ich nicht habe ist ein gescheiter Client !


----------



## seeba (31 Januar 2006)

Armand schrieb:
			
		

> Den OPC-Server hab ich, was ich nicht habe ist ein gescheiter Client !



Beherrschst du ASP.NET (C#)? Dann hier: http://www.codeproject.com/dotnet/opcdotnet.asp


----------



## Question_mark (31 Januar 2006)

Armand,


			
				Armand schrieb:
			
		

> was ich nicht habe ist ein gescheiter Client


Vielleicht sowas hier :
http://www.kassl.de/
Kann ich unbedingt und ausnahmslos empfehlen.

Gruß
Question_mark


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2006)

Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Armand,
> 
> Vielleicht sowas hier :
> http://www.kassl.de/
> ...



Gibt`s das auch für Visual C++ oder VB 6.0?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2006)

Den OPC-Client von Kassl GmbH gibt es meines Wissens nur für Delphi. Da dies jedoch VCL Komponenten sind, sollten die auch unter Borland C++ Builder nutzbar sein. Der C++ Builder ist übrigens seit Delphi 2006 im BDS (Borland Developer Studio) enthalten. Am besten einfach mal bei Kassl nachfragen.

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## argv_user (22 Februar 2006)

Armand schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiss nicht obs passt aber ich schreibs mal hier rein. Wir würden gerne ein paar Messwerte aus unserem Leitsystem ins Internet bzw. in unser hausinternes Intranet stellen.
> 
> ...




Ich habe sowas auch schon mal gemacht, wenn auch in einem anderen Zusammenhang.
Also wenn Internet und solche Begriffe fallen denkt der normale Mensch an den Internet Explorer und nicht an OPC.

In diesem Sinne: Ein PHP-Skript, das die Daten aus einer Datei liest und als HTML ausgibt, dürfte wohl die billigste Lösung sein.


----------



## seeba (23 Februar 2006)

Ich hab mal ein Tool geschrieben, welches OPC Items in 'ne MySQL Datenbank befördert und daraus auch wieder zurückschreiben kann. Vllt. kannste das Ding ja gebrauchen, denn damit wäre es möglich eine Web-Visu unter ASP.NET oder PHP zu erstellen. MySQL habe ich benutzt, weil es Tabellen rein im Arbeitsspeicher halten kann.


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Februar 2006)

Wenn es nicht unbedingt um Performance und hunderte Variablen geht, könnte statt OPC auch DDE eine Lösung sein. Hängt natürlich davon ab, welche Steuerung Du im Einsatz hast. Für DDE gibt es auch VB Lösungen. OPC-CLient für VB sollte hier zu finden sein:
http://www.opcfoundation.org/Downloads.aspx?CM=1&CN=KEY&CI=284


----------

